#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Всемирно известный буддийский духовник заставлял любовниц подтирать ему зад

## Амар

> Всемирно известный гуру тибетского буддизма Согьял Ринпоче годами подвергал своих ближайших учеников сексуальному и физическому насилию. Год назад 71-летнему ламе предъявили обвинения, и ему пришлось покинуть пост главы международной организации. О результатах расследования его злоупотреблений, опубликованных 22 сентября, рассказал таблоид The Sun.
> 
> По словам его последователей, Ринпоче окружил себя молодыми девушками и называл их своими «дакини» (духи женского пола в буддийской традиции — прим. «Ленты.ру»), подвергал их различным унижениям, в том числе — заставлял помогать ему в туалете. Одна из учениц гуру рассказала The Sun, что его ближний круг считал священным что угодно, связанное с ним. «Он любил проводить рабочие собрания, сидя на унитазе с открытой дверью. Он также пережевывал еду и с помощью поцелуя делился ею с девушками», — рассказала она.
> 
> Сагьял Ринпоче получил известность благодаря изданной в 1992 году «Тибетской книге жизни и практики умирания». Книга стала бестселлером, многократно переиздавалась и была переведена более чем на 30 языков. Он также основал Ригпа — международную сеть буддийских центров и общин со 130 ячейками в 30 странах мира.
> 
> По словам его последователей, чем влиятельней становился гуру, тем больше его увлекали деньги, власть и секс. Как сказала изданию журналистка Мэри Финниган, долгое время сотрудничавшая с Ринпоче, у него был «зверский сексуальный аппетит», и он не останавливался, пока не заполучил «настоящий гарем из девушек, которых он использовал для секса». Помимо прочего, Ринпоче периодически сильно бил своих учеников, а те терпели это, считая частью обучения.
> 
> Буддийский учитель не сторонился и простых плотских радостей: ученики заявляли, что с приходом богатства он стал ценителем кубинских сигар, дорогого коньяка и виски.
> ...


На сайте https://m.lenta.ru/news/2018/09/25/rinpoche/

----------

Ассаджи (26.09.2018), Кхьенце Гьял (26.09.2018), Шуньяананда (26.09.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

Увидишь Будду-убей Будду.
идеолух -типичный комсомольский вожак эпохи распада!!

----------


## Харуказе

Это давно не новость. Желаю ему скорейшего выздоровления и избавления от страданий. А то чем он занимается или не занимается - его личная ответственность.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2018), Евгений по (27.09.2018)

----------


## Йен



----------

Аньезка (26.09.2018), Кеин (26.09.2018)

----------


## Доня

Ого! Какие гуру оказывается бывают! Я думала, что после Ошо меня уже ничем не удивить...

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Не самое большое преступление от жуликов в рясе. Тот, кто знает историю Тибета, просто мило похихикает.

----------

Амар (27.09.2018)

----------


## Alex

На самом деле обвинения в адрес Согьяла - совершенно не новость; не составляет проблемы найти массу свидетельств о его недостойном поведении по отношении к своим ученикам, о его стяжательстве, любви к роскоши, о капризах и требованиях всего самого лучшего и дорогого; а уж сексуальные домогательства стали чуть ли не брендом Согьяла. И это не слухи, не наветы "желтой прессы" - свидетельства принадлежат уважаемым адекватным людям, в том числе занимавшим ключевые должности в структуре центров Rig pa.

Помню, какое колоссальное впечатление произвела на меня Tibetan Book of Living and Dying. Книга и впрямь замечательная (к тому же написанная хорошим языком); вот только Согьял не имеет к ее созданию никакого отношения.

Реакция Согьяла на этот раз совершенно не удивительна - в его письме-отписке нет ни слова о проблемах и чувствах столкнувшихся с ним, но зато много о себе любимом: "я чувствую, я огорчен, я, я, я...". И очень вовремя он решил уйти в затвор - дескать, пережду, пока шум уляжется, а там вернусь, овеянный славой подвижника-затворника.

Вполне понятно, кстати, что у воспитанного в патриархальном обществе тибетца (Согьял ведь происходит из небедной и непростой семьи Лакар), оказавшегося на Западе в окружении виски, свободных нравов и прекрасных учениц, преданно внимающих каждому твоему - даже не очень-то мудрому - слову, легко "сносит крышу" (видали, видали мы саудовцев в отпуске в Ливане); но претензии на статус гуру предполагают хороший уровень осознавания своих инстинктивных реакций, не так ли? Перефразируя пословицу, можно сказать: "Что позволено быку, не позволено Юпитеру".

Меня удивляет реакция части - и немалой части - буддийской "общественности". Не раз и не десять я слышал о "нарушенных самайях", об "отсутствии чистого видения", о том, что бедные ученики сами лишили себя какого-то "благословения", и так далее.

Упоминают об "издевательствах", которым подвергали своих учеников прославленные махасиддхи (например, Тилопа). Друзья, во-первых, тибетские намтары - это не точное изложение исторических фактов (как биографии) и даже не "икона", описывающая "норматив" (как многие жития христианских святых). Сплошь и рядом это текст, зашифрованный "сумеречным языком", и может быть адекватно понят только будучи расшифрован. Во-вторых, даже если забыть об этом (очень важном) моменте, мы увидим, что махасиддхи обучали "жесткими методами", примеряясь к ученикам индивидуально, а не в переполненных залах. В-третьих, учитель, строгий к ученикам, должен быть не менее (на самом деле более) строг к себе. И, наконец, ученики махасиддх тоже были махасиддхами - а плодом "подражания" им ныне являются разочарование, обида и - да-да, судебные иски и скандалы.

Говоря же о самайях, почему-то забывают, что самайя - связь обоюдная, накладывающая на гуру свои обязательства по отношению к ученикам. Я не могу сейчас подтвердить цитатой (так что придется поверить  - ну или не поверить - мне на слово), но есть упоминание о том, что, в то время как ученик может восстановить нарушенные самайи, повреждение самайи со стороны гуру необратимо.

Кстати, многие не понимают, что в данном конкретном случае дело вообще не в сексе (секс - дело хорошее, я тут всегда "за"), а во власти и в манипулировании.

И еще удручает реакция тибетской тусовки. Многие ламы говорят хорошие, правильные слова о том, что учителя надо тщательно выбирать, проверять, что манипулирование учениками недопустимо для гуру... Но когда дело доходит до конкретики, все они или стыдливо молчат, или и вовсе обращают свой обвинительный пафос против дерзнувших усомниться в гуру учеников. Помните громкий скандал с геше ***? Ну так он вовсю учительствует, делов-то. Причем я был свидетелем того, как громко (и справедливо) кричавшие о безобразиях веселого геше люди теперь искренне защищают Согьяла - а разница-то только в том, что Согьял - не монах.

Впрочем, процесс "гуруизации" и впрямь обоюдный - в буддийской тусовке полным-полно людей (преимущественно женщин, но не только), с радостью обожествляющих любого тибетца в красной (или полосатой) накидке, даже если он двух слов связать не может...

Еще часто говорят: "Ну да, лама ххх небезупречен, но он так много сделал для распространения Дхармы на Западе... книжки вот издавал, затворы проводил...". Будучи немного в теме организации и функционирования т.н. "дхарма-центров", скажу, что часто "короля делает свита" - ученики переводят, редактируют и издают тексты, строят гомпы и ритоды, приглашают разных учителей и т.д. А довольный ринпоче сидит на высоком троне и улыбается.

Ну и еще немного. Вот что пишет лама Кунга Намдрол ака Малькольм Смит (кто зарегистрирован на DW, тот знает, кто это, для остальных скажу, что Малькольм - это не хухры-мухры: он уже много лет назад прошел традиционное буддийское обучение, получив степень дордже лопона, т.е. ваджрачарьи, и отсидел трехлетний затвор. Прекрасно владеет тибетским, перевел и переводит архиважные тексты):

(За мой перевод не судите строго, я сейчас на работе и переводил кусками между падающими с неба заказами)

_______________________________________________

Зачем воображать, что посвящения, даруемые мало сведущим в Дхарме западным ученикам заблуждающимися глупцами, воображающими себя гуру - будь то тибетцами или любой другой национальности - обладают какой бы то ни было силой создания связи через самайи; разве что ученики принимают некую безрассудную интерпретацию того, как на самом деле действуют ритуалы, накладывающие обеты ваджраяны? Большинство не представляют, что происходит на посвящении. Они не понимают необходимых в ходе посвящения созерцаний и т.д. Даже если гуру, о которых идет речь, обладают постижением, если ученик не понимает, что происходит, никаких самай не передается.

Если честно, то я бы сказал, что, вероятно, мало кто из так называемых "практикующих ваджраяну" на самом деле имеет самайи - потому что большинство не имеет понятия, что происходит во время посвящений, прямых ознакомлений и т.д. Посвящение не создает волшебной связи, совершенно никакой. Единственная истинная связь или самайя, которая у нас есть - это наше понимание Дхармы, ее глубины, и наше отношение к учителю и общине, в которой цветет эта Дхарма.

Прочие самайи относительны. Однако все внимание направлено как раз на относительные самайи. Но даже если говорить об относительных самайях, самайя - это нечто, что строится, зреет и постепенно углубляется по мере того, как в ученике зреет понимание глубокой Тайной Мантры.

Я бы также сказал, что сейчас очень мало гуру, на самом деле способных даровать самайи, поскольку большинство не постигли смысл учений, которые сами же даруют.

Размышляя о скандалах, подобных приключившемуся в Ригпе, нечего даже поднимать вопрос нарушения самай. Во-первых, это неполезно для учеников. Это их деморализует. Во-вторых, мы не можем быть уверены, есть ли у них самайи от Согьяла. Еще надо выяснить, является ли он квалифицированным учителем. Если он никогда не был квалифицированным учителем, они никогда не получали самай. Когда мы читаем такие комментарии, как процитированный ниже, встает серьезный вопрос - является ли Согьял квалифицированным учителем?

"Я немного знаю о Согьяле Ринпоче, потому что посетил несколько Ригпа-центров и был свидетелем того, как они изначально были организованы. Откровенно говоря, я не увидел достаточных доказательств того, что соответствующие предупреждения были даны, что была заложена адекватная основа, или что коренные учения были донесены верно. Пару раз мне казалось, что некоторые ученики были христианами, возможно, всего за день до посещения учения, и вот, неожиданно, спустя 24 часа, они уже слушали о преданности по отношению к гуру, получали указующие наставления и практиковали гуру-йогу – именно так экстремально все это было.

Если все было действительно так, если ни соответствующие предупреждения, ни основополагающие учения не предшествовали учениям ваджраяны, тогда Согьял Ринпоче неправ даже больше, чем его критически настроенные ученики. Почему? Потому что это его ответственность – подготовить почву в соответствии с установленными и четко прописанными в ваджраяне основополагающими учениями и практиками. И, безусловно, личность, превосходящая в знании, власти и, поэтому, в ответственности, заслуживает большего порицания в случае невыполнения подобных обязательств" (Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче).

Если Согьял неправ и не подготовил как следует своих учеников, это автоматически означает, что он не является квалифицированным учителем, а его учеников не связывают с ним никакие самайи, помимо того, что он - их ваджрный брат. Если Согьял неправ, то само собой разумеется, что в перспективе самай его критически настроенные ученики не делают совершенно никакой ошибки, так что последняя строка - ерунда, поскольку никакие самайи их с ним не связывают.

Дзонгсар также говорит (2% из его слов - чушь, 96% - правда, а еще 2% требуют небольшого разъяснения. Чушь я заключил в круглые скобки, а то, что надо разъяснить - в квадратные):

"Если учитель и ученик достигли подлинного понимания о практикуемом пути, и если все необходимые и надлежащие основы заложены, и если передано ясное представление о возможных последствиях, но ученик, сохраняя неправильное воззрение, опирается на него, критикуя и клевеща на учителя, то, с точки зрения тантры, этот ученик будет сталкиваться с серьезными и непредсказуемыми последствиями.

Но то же самое произойдет и с учителем. Если учитель не заложил верные основы, если учитель использует свое превосходство перед учеником эмоционально, физически или финансово, если он передает тантрические учения наивысшей йоги тем, кто не заложил должной основы, и (если в результате этого незрелый ученик нарушает основополагающие коренные самайи), тогда учителя так же ожидают очень тяжелые последствия – [последствия даже более серьезные и страшные, чем те, с которыми сталкивается ученик]".

Что касается части в квадратных скобках: серьезные и страшные последствия для ученика, превосходство над которым использовал гуру или учитель, заключаются в том, что их вера в Дхарму может быть временно подорвана в этой жизни или даже на протяжении нескольких жизней, и в том, что они могут пострадать от тайных препятствий, мешающих им практиковать Дхарму. Это-то и делает нарушенные самайи учителя невосстановимыми.

Короче говоря, надо ознакомиться с главой тантры Rig pa rang shar о самайях и перестать обвинять невинных учеников, которым не повезло с выбором безумных поводырей. Это нечестно, несправедливо, неверно, неразумно и неприемлемо вне зависимости от того, что, как нам кажется, говорят об этом разные традиции, ибо буквальное понимание всего этого - это просто проявление оков пристрастия к правилам и ритуалам. Что я понимаю под "буквальным"? Я имею в виду, что сила посвящений, которые дают гуру, не обладающие подлинным постижением, очень невелика. По многим, многим причинам их сила весьма невелика, чтобы породить постижение в учениках этих гуру. Подобным образом, их сила очень невелика, чтобы создать какие-либо подлинные самайи.

Причина, по которой сегодня мы видим так много нарушенных самай - не ошибки учеников; это ошибки слишком многих не обладающих постижением учителей, которые дают посвящения, не обладая достаточной для этого квалификацией.

А, и кстати, отсылки к Наропе и Тилопе и т.д. - это фигня. Пожалуйста, прекратите. Двенадцать испытаний - это просто рассказы, назидательные рассказы, цель которых - показать, каким ужасным эгоистом был Наропа. Несомненно, они на чем-то основаны, но они невероятно преувеличены и могут приниматься исключительно как индийско-тибетская литературная гипербола.

----------

Aion (30.09.2018), Anthony (27.09.2018), Ersh (29.09.2018), Lion Miller (29.09.2018), PampKin Head (28.09.2018), Pema Sonam (27.09.2018), Yeshe (02.10.2018), Александр С (02.10.2018), Амар (07.04.2019), Тао (30.09.2018), Фил (27.09.2018), Фомина (04.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2018)

----------


## Игорь Ю

И что? Зачем читать прессу? Что данная информация меняет в нашей жизни?

----------


## Alex

> Что данная информация меняет в нашей жизни?


В моей - ничего. В вашей - понятия не имею. В жизни интересующихся буддизмом, буддистов-неофитов или учеников подобных "гуру" (если у них сохранились хоть какие-то остатки критического мышления) - возможно, позволит задуматься.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2018), Шуньяананда (27.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще, хорошо бы, чтоб задумались и "ближние окружения" создающие образы "королей" не соответствующие действительности.

Гуру должен представать перед обществом - таким какой он есть, на то он и Гуру.

----------

Anthony (27.09.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

Тут вполне уместно будет привести 17-ю саньютту, об опасности, ужасе, губительности и отвратительности приобретений, уважения и похвалы для монахов http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...amyutta-17.htm

Пример сутты из СН 17:

СН 17.8 Сигала сутта: Шакал

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, ужасны и опасны приобретения, уважение и похвала – мучительные, отвратительные, препятствующие достижению непревзойдённой защиты от подневольности.

Монахи, слышали ли вы, как перед рассветом выл старый шакал?»

«Да, Учитель».

«Этот старый шакал поражён болезнью, что зовётся чесоткой. Ему не найти облегчения ни в пещере, ни у подножья дерева, ни под открытым небом. Куда бы он ни шёл, где бы он ни стоял, где бы он ни сидел, где бы он ни лежал, всюду его преследует беда и несчастье.

Точно также, монахи, тот монах, чей ум охвачен приобретениями, уважением и похвалой, не находит облегчения ни в пустом жилище, ни у подножья дерева, ни под открытым небом. Куда бы он ни шёл, всюду его преследует беда и несчастье.

Настолько ужасны и опасны приобретения, уважение и похвала – мучительные, отвратительные, препятствующие достижению непревзойдённой защиты от подневольности.

Поэтому, монахи, вот как вы должны тренировать себя: «Мы отбросим возникшие приобретения, уважение и похвалу и не позволим возникшим приобретениям, уважению и похвале утвердиться в завладении нашими умами». Так вы должны тренировать себя».

----------

Aion (30.09.2018), Chhyu Dorje (28.09.2018), Ersh (29.09.2018), Антончик (01.10.2018), Ануруддха (28.09.2018), Доня (28.09.2018), Мансур (27.09.2018), Росиник (29.09.2018), Тао (30.09.2018), Шуньяананда (27.09.2018)

----------


## Росиник

> На самом деле обвинения в адрес Согьяла - совершенно не новость; не составляет проблемы  ...


 Да?
А я помню, как многие здешние завсегдатаи с пеной у рта утверждали, что такого не может быть  :Facepalm: 

https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17284

Интересна жизнь у пасомых. То возносят своих кумиров до святости - слава, восторги и признания, то  меняют свои отношения на хулу и поношения.

----------

Pema Sonam (29.09.2018), Доня (29.09.2018), Фил (29.09.2018), Шуньшунь (29.09.2018), Шуньяананда (29.09.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да?
> А я помню, как многие здешние завсегдатаи с пеной у рта утверждали, что такого не может быть 
> 
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17284
> 
> Интересна жизнь у пасомых. То возносят своих кумиров до святости - слава, восторги и признания, то  меняют свои отношения на хулу и поношения.


Ошибаться — это нормально. В том числе, ошибаться в людях. Восторгаться человеком, это нормально. Осудить неблагое поведение человека, которым восторгался, узнав о таком поведении, это нормально.

А вот если у кого-то нет кумиров, и он благодаря этому совершеннее тех, у кого они есть, но при этом громко фэйспалмит и самоутверждается на фоне разочарования тех людей, это как-то странно.

----------

Aion (30.09.2018), Alex (29.09.2018), Аньезка (29.09.2018)

----------


## Alex

> То возносят своих кумиров до святости - слава, восторги и признания, то меняют свои отношения на хулу и поношения.


Не выдумывайте, никакой хулы и поношения здесь и близко нет. А ошибаться в людях, как написал уважаемый Цультрим, вполне естественно. В Согьяле до поры до времени ошибались очень даже серьезные ламы, не чета нам (хотя, кстати, в свое время Дуджом Ринпоче категорически отказался включить центры Согьяла в мандалу Дуджом Терсар — уж не предвидел ли чего? впрочем, мы этого уже не узнаем).

Точно так же нормально не придавать слишком много значения слухам и рассказам, пока они не превысят некую "критическую массу". Ну и вообще — людям (нет, не всем) свойственно меняться, становиться опытнее, разумнее, если хотите — циничнее. Вон я двадцать лет тому назад искренне считал буддизм адским зловредным сатанинским лжеучением. А сорок лет назад с гордостью носил октябрятскую звездочку с Ильичом (в Ильиче, правда, я быстро разочаровался, я был умным ребенком).

----------

Aion (30.09.2018), Аньезка (30.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2018), Шуньяананда (29.09.2018)

----------


## Росиник

> Не выдумывайте, никакой хулы и поношения здесь и близко нет. А ошибаться в людях, как написал уважаемый Цультрим, вполне естественно. В Согьяле до поры до времени ошибались очень даже серьезные ламы, не чета нам (хотя, кстати, в свое время Дуджом Ринпоче категорически отказался включить центры Согьяла в мандалу Дуджом Терсар — уж не предвидел ли чего? впрочем, мы этого уже не узнаем).
> 
> Точно так же нормально не придавать слишком много значения слухам и рассказам, пока они не превысят некую "критическую массу". Ну и вообще — людям (нет, не всем) свойственно меняться, становиться опытнее, разумнее, если хотите — циничнее. Вон я двадцать лет тому назад искренне считал буддизм адским зловредным сатанинским лжеучением. А сорок лет назад с гордостью носил октябрятскую звездочку с Ильичом (в Ильиче, правда, я быстро разочаровался, я был умным ребенком).


Слушайте, мне конкретно до Согьяла нет никакого дела. Я от него учений не получал, и свечку  при его деяниях не держал. Как и, думаю, все другие отписавшиеся здесь.

----------


## Аньезка

> Слушайте, мне конкретно до Согьяла нет никакого дела. Я от него учений не получал, и свечку  при его деяниях не держал. Как и, думаю, все другие отписавшиеся здесь.


То есть вы чисто зашли своё белое пальто продемонстрировать?

----------

Alex (30.09.2018)

----------


## Амир

> На сайте https://m.lenta.ru/news/2018/09/25/rinpoche/


Вы же понимаете, что публикуя это, вы уже там? впрочем, как и я читая это.  :Smilie:

----------


## Амар

> Вы же понимаете, что публикуя это, вы уже там? впрочем, как и я читая это.


Почитайте. Вам полезно будет: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post815493

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вообще когда это сейчас снова подняли, когда Ринпоче уже за 70 и диагностирован рак прямой кишки, то это скорее всего: конкуренция и\или внутри организационные разборки.

----------


## Алсу

Вроде не монах, ума не хватило оправдаться?
Сказал бы, что всю жизнь юродствовал как Кюнле и т.п.
В Ваджраяне столько вариантов увернуться от подобных нападок. 
Но вот беда, Намтары уже забыты.
Важен стал только одобрям от иерархов и сиюмоментной феминистической культуры.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вроде не монах, ума не хватило оправдаться?
> Сказал бы, что всю жизнь юродствовал как Кюнле и т.п.
> В Ваджраяне столько вариантов увернуться от подобных нападок. 
> Но вот беда, Намтары уже забыты.
> Важен стал только одобрям от иерархов и сиюмоментной феминистической культуры.


Он так и сказал. Вне традиционной тибетской культуры это не работает.

----------

Alex (01.10.2018)

----------


## Alex

Может быть, и сработало бы, если бы были сиддхи. А то получается как - "здесь играем, здесь не играем, здесь рыбу заворачивали...". Как "выйти за пределы ограничений", "я безумный йогин", бла-бла-бла - так тут все горазды; а похвалиться-то на самом деле и нечем (ну и можно в текстах посмотреть, кстати, когда на самом деле пора выходить на безумное йогическое поведение, там это прописано).

----------

Аньезка (02.10.2018), Фомина (04.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (01.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Вроде не монах, ума не хватило оправдаться?
> Сказал бы, что всю жизнь юродствовал как Кюнле и т.п.
> В Ваджраяне столько вариантов увернуться от подобных нападок. 
> Но вот беда, Намтары уже забыты.
> Важен стал только одобрям от иерархов и сиюмоментной феминистической культуры.


вот это поворот темы.Дурак он,традицию плохо знает-не закосил..вааще караул!!! :Facepalm: 
куды мир катится!!!

----------

Доня (01.10.2018), Фил (01.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Да ладно уж, ситуация успокоится,  курс на очищение взят, руководство вот уже сменилось, ... и в анналах истории останется вот это:
https://www.rigpa.org/rigpa-history-in-pictures/
Просто новое поколение западных наставников и наставниц(а их, своих местных родных и понятных и в том числе и довольно толковых, ого как уже как много и буддизм у них для нас нынешних уже более  культурно ближе современный и правильный (да и поколение хиппи и бродяг дхармы тож  на излёте и 21 век на дворе )) постепенно тибетанских вытесняет.

----------


## Йен

> Да ладно уж, ситуация успокоится,  курс на очищение взят, руководство вот уже сменилось, ... и в анналах истории останется вот это:
> https://www.rigpa.org/rigpa-history-in-pictures/
> Просто новое поколение западных наставников и наставниц(а их, своих местных родных и понятных и в том числе и довольно толковых, ого как уже как много и буддизм у них для нас нынешних уже более  культурно ближе современный и правильный (да и поколение хиппи и бродяг дхармы тож  на излёте и 21 век на дворе )) постепенно тибетанских вытесняет.


Только всякие извращенцы, прикрывающиеся Дхаммой, всегда были и будут, от этого никуда не деться, они же из мира приходят, а не с небес спускаются, и в голову к ним не залезешь. И придется гурушным любовницам подтирать уже не тибетанские зады, а европейские )
Удивляет, что люди настолько подавлены и не могут сопротивляться физически, или хотя бы сразу заявить о происходящих  безобразиях в соответствующие инстанции.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Только всякие извращенцы, прикрывающиеся Дхаммой, всегда были и будут, от этого никуда не деться, они же из мира приходят, а не с небес спускаются, и в голову к ним не залезешь. И придется гурушным любовницам подтирать уже не тибетанские зады, а европейские )
> .


Не святые горшки лепят. Некоторые "извращенцы" для Дхармы сделали больше, чем другие "святоши" )




> Удивляет, что люди настолько подавлены и не могут сопротивляться физически, или хотя бы сразу заявить о происходящих безобразиях в соответствующие инстанции.


Это да - удивляет. 
Да ведь  и просто уйти можно, напр. к другому  наставнику. 

Плюс удивляет то, что эти истории вылезют, както поздно. Лично у меня такое ощущение складывается, что пока в "ближнем круге" да ещё напр. и "дакиня" или там "почти преемник" и при уважении и горд(а) собой - так всё в порядке, можно и в разные любовные игры играть. А затем уже, когда чёто меняется в раскладах, то и скандальная история наверх вылезает.

Ну и создание дутых имиджей. Как по мне Гуру могут быть разнообразные, были и такие которых только вдали завидев люди уже разбегались. Были и герои любовники и прочее.  Другая культура. (времена, нравы, понятия,...)
И били учеников везде, вплоть до нынешнего времени, причём во всех культурах.
Но не создавали дутых образов, а воспринимали и преподносили другим Учителей такими какие они есть.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Не святые горшки лепят.* Некоторые "извращенцы" для Дхармы сделали больше, чем другие "святоши"* )
> 
> 
> Это да - удивляет. 
> Да ведь  и просто уйти можно, напр. к другому  наставнику. 
> 
> Плюс удивляет то, что эти истории вылезют, както поздно. Лично у меня такое ощущение складывается, что пока в "ближнем круге" да ещё напр. и "дакиня" или там "почти преемник" и при уважении и горд(а) собой - так всё в порядке, можно и в разные любовные игры играть. А затем уже, когда чёто меняется в раскладах, то и скандальная история наверх вылезает.
> 
> Ну и создание дутых имиджей. Как по мне Гуру могут быть разнообразные, были и такие которых только вдали завидев люди уже разбегались. Были и герои любовники и прочее.  Другая культура.
> ...


"мели Емеля,твоя неделя"русская поговорка
"Не сами-по родителям".Кому на Руси жить хорошо

----------


## Йен

> Не святые горшки лепят. Некоторые "извращенцы" для Дхармы сделали больше, чем другие "святоши" )


Звучит как: " И. Ньютон сделал для закона всемирного тяготения больше, чем другие физики" ) 




> И били учеников везде, вплоть до нынешнего времени, причём во всех культурах.


Мы, вроде, о буддийском учении говорим, а не о подмастерьях сапожников и каменщиков. Я не припоминаю, чтобы в суттах ПК где-то учеников дубасили или призывали к этому )

----------

Шуньяананда (02.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мы, вроде, о буддийском учении говорим, а не о подмастерьях сапожников и каменщиков. Я не припоминаю, чтобы в суттах ПК где-то учеников дубасили или призывали к этому )


В суттах не встречал, но я не всю ещё Типитаку прочёл )

А в буддийских странах - учеников били. 
Как и во всех других странах. Вплоть до нового времени. 
А в некоторых до сих пор такое практикуется.

----------


## Фил

> А в буддийских странах - учеников били.


Это кинестетиков.
А есть еще аудиалы и визуалы  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (02.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (01.10.2018), Шуньяананда (02.10.2018)

----------


## Йен

> А в буддийских странах - учеников били.
> Как и во всех других странах. Вплоть до нового времени. 
> А в некоторых до сих пор такое практикуется.


Как-то это себе с трудом представляю. Вот приезжаю я не ретрит и меня, значит, кто-то из учителей пытается отдубасить. Но так как я все еще личность омраченная и могу дать сдачи, то последствия для этого товарища могут быть очень печальные, у них же так наставники быстро закончатся ))

----------

Доня (02.10.2018), Шуньшунь (01.10.2018), Шуньяананда (02.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как-то это себе с трудом представляю. Вот приезжаю я не ретрит и меня, значит, кто-то из учителей пытается отдубасить. Но так как я все еще личность омраченная и могу дать сдачи, то последствия для этого товарища могут быть очень печальные, у них же так наставники быстро закончатся ))


Не закончатся, Вам просто следующего наставника  поболее во всех планах омрачённого подсунут )
Такого, что только от одной иллюзии способен избавить, от иллюзии - Я самый сильный )))

Но шутки шутками, а учеников - били, и за провины и за нерадивость и прочее.

Кстати, както видел видео, где тайский монах вздорных селян доброте так по старинке учил. Он ещё деток боксу обучает.
А Первый Гьялва Кармапа(монах, жил в 12веке) когдато бросил командующего  ополчением ламу Жанга(мирянина и воина и мастера созерцания) на статую Авалокитешвары, со словами : "в тебе не хватает сострадания, ты должен развивать сострадание" )

----------


## Антарадхана

Мне вот просто не представляется возможным, чтобы пробужденный учитель поднял руку на кого-либо, даже в целях обучения. Из Канона мы знаем, что ни Будда, ни его ученики-Араханты, никогда так не поступали. А вот не пробужденный монах, особенно имеющий варварский бэкграунд, вполне может считать такие методы приемлемыми для обучения.

----------

Антончик (02.10.2018), Доня (02.10.2018), Шуньяананда (02.10.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Не закончатся, Вам просто следующего наставника  поболее во всех планах омрачённого подсунут )
> Такого, что только от одной иллюзии способен избавить, от иллюзии - Я самый сильный )))


У вас, похоже, что ни монастырь - то шаолиньский и надо сразу, как приехал, их самого крутого драчливого сенсея на бой вызывать ) 





> Кстати, как-то видел видео, где тайский монах вздорных селян доброте так по старинке учил. Он ещё деток боксу обучает.


Он там, вроде, вайрунам, которые лупили друг друга, подзатыльники раздавал. Только вы худ. фильмы с реальной жизнью не путайте )




> А Первый Гьялва Кармапа(монах, жил в 12веке) когдато бросил командующего  ополчением ламу Жанга(мирянина и воина и мастера созерцания) на статую Авалокитешвары, со словами : "в тебе не хватает сострадания, ты должен развивать сострадание" )


Ну так он, как минимум, чемпион Тибета по жиму стоя был - это же надо чела кило под 70 поднять, да еще и бросить куда-то. С такими, точно, шутки плохи ))

----------


## Йен

> Мне вот просто не представляется возможным, чтобы пробужденный учитель поднял руку на кого-либо, даже в целях обучения.


В Махаяне они такие  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Он там, вроде, вайрунам, которые лупили друг друга, подзатыльники раздавал. Только вы худ. фильмы с реальной жизнью не путайте )


Вобщет фильм вроде документальный )
Хотя не исключаю возможности наличия  в нём и постановочных сцен, но там на это не похоже. 

Стараюсь писать о реальной жизни, а не о её идеальных вариантах созданных в умах тру читателей и почитателей, развеивающихся по ветру стоит лишь выглянуть из своей уютной норки.
И как ни крути, а применение физической силы в воспитательных целях( в том числе и в учебном процессе и среди буддистов), было допустимо во всех культурах и по сути было обыденной нормой.  И даже до сих пор не все страны в этом плане идут в ногу со временем.

(п.с. а вайруны это кто ? типа те кого по голове бить можно и\или просто живущие вдали от европейской судебной системы и современных западных понятий ? )

----------


## Шуньяананда

В сообщесвах низкого морального выбора бьют и по сю пору.Пытают,Унижают всякими способами.Наличие всей этой лабуды -один из критериев такого сообщества.как бы оно не называлось и какими идеалогическими приблудами не прикрывалось.
     Судя по комментам,на  форуме оказалось достаточно много мечтателей попасть в ситуацию,когда ты бьешь-а тебе подтирают и отсасывают.Или наоборот.И это называется ретрит или там Ваджраяна.или как там еще можно назвать..
  Защита своих в ущерб чужим-довольно часто проскаивает в омраченных умах..Тут и позиция "мы настоящие буддисты,а ты...." и пр.
              ,прошу остановиться.Человек в анальной фиксации уже получил значок-рак ПРЯмой кишки.
 и,выражусь иносказательно,-стоит ли считать километры до Смоленска,как Пьер Безухов,когда убивают твоего духовного учителя??

----------

Антончик (02.10.2018), Доня (02.10.2018), Фил (02.10.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

http://psylib.org.ua/books/abaev01/txt03.htm

Чтобы оказать нужное воздействие, метод "шокотерапии" должен был применяться очень своевременно, именно в тот момент, когда психика ученика достигла необходимой стадии развития и для прорыва к "просветлению" требовался внешний толчок, зачастую совершенно незначительный. Чаньские учителя-наставники сравнивали подобную ситуацию с встряхиванием дерева, на котором находится созревший плод: достаточно потрясти дерево и плод упадет, но если он еще не созрел окончательно, то трясти бесполезно. В принципе, если психика ученика была уже достаточно подготовлена, можно было вполне обойтись без "шокового" воздействия, и чаньские наставники зачастую применяли в таких ситуациях гораздо менее болезненные методы: парадоксальный вопрос, своевременно заданный ученику, цитата из какого-нибудь текста, содержащая намек на его экзистенциальную ситуацию и указывающая выход из нее, и т.д.

Поэтому опытные наставники резко осуждали тех коллег, которые раздавали удары направо и налево, не учитывая индивидуальных психологических особенностей ученика и степень его подготовленности и скрывая за грубостью манер и жестокостью обращения с ним собственную некомпетентность. Так, в "Линь-цзи лу" приводится очень показательный в этом отношении эпизод о разоблачении такого "лже-пророка": "У наставника Цзин-шаня было 500 учеников, но из них мало кто решался прийти к нему на собеседование (боясь побоев. – Н.А.). Хуан-бо велел Линь-цзи испытать его... Линь-цзи пришел в монастырь Цзин-шаня и прямо с дороги, с дорожной сумкой на плечах, вошел в зал для лекций и медитаций, где сидел сам наставник. Не успел Цзин-шань поднять голову, как Линь-цзи неожиданно закричал на него; "Хэ!" Цзин-шань в замешательстве открыл рот [не найдя что ответить]. Линь-цзи тряхнул рукавами и вышел" [105, §46]. Далее сообщается, что узнав о поражении своего наставника, ученики ушли от него. Реакция учеников была вполне закономерной, так как не найдя подходящего ответа во время поединка-диалога с Линь-цзи, Цзин-шань проявил полное отсутствие интуиции, которая в таких ситуациях должна дать немедленный и правильный ответ, а наличие тонкой и глубокой интуиции (кроме того, что она является признаком "просветленности" самого наставника) было необходимым условием психологических экспериментов со своими учениками, позволяющим точно и безошибочно определить их состояние, и на основании этого диагноза применить соответствующий метод психотренинга. И при отсутствии интуиции "шокотерапия" могла оказаться не только бесполезной, но и очень вредной и опасной для психического здоровья ученика, могла привести к необратимым патологическим изменениям в его психике, в результате чего вместо "просветленного" человека мог получиться "счастливый идиот", или самый настоящий шизофреник. О том, что подобные издержки этих довольно опасных самих по себе экспериментов над психикой человека были не столь уж редки, свидетельствует популярный в средневековой китайской литературе образ сумасшедшего монаха, а также наличие в чаньском обиходе специального термина "чань-бин" (чаньская болезнь), обозначавшего различные психические отклонения, которые возникали в процессе чаньской практики психотренинга. Тем не менее в чаньской практике психическое расстройство было скорее исключением, чем правилом, так как опытные наставники вовремя распознавали признаки надвигавшейся болезни и умели излечивать ее, если она все же имела место [137].

----------

Антончик (02.10.2018), Фил (02.10.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

> Как-то это себе с трудом представляю. Вот приезжаю я не ретрит и меня, значит, кто-то из учителей пытается отдубасить. Но так как я все еще личность омраченная и могу дать сдачи, то последствия для этого товарища могут быть очень печальные, у них же так наставники быстро закончатся ))


Я думаю что раньше к учителям относились как к маме с папой(абсолютное доверие).В наш век потребления отношение к учителям=преподаватель

----------

Фил (02.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Я думаю что раньше к учителям относились как к маме с папой(абсолютное доверие).В наш век потребления отношение к учителям=преподаватель


Только элитным потреблением в данном случае сам "учитель" и занимался, так что это и "его век потребления", а не только "наш".

Если перевернуть вашу фразу, то раньше и "учителя относились к ученикам как к детям", а теперь отношение ученик=дилдо для самоудовлетворения.

----------


## Евгений по

Как это не абсурдно звучит но наверное и ученик в некоторых моментах должен быть учителем для Учителя

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2018), Фил (02.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Как это не абсурдно звучит но наверное и ученик в некоторых моментах должен быть учителем для Учителя


Тогда это уже не отношения ребенок - родители.
А равные партнерские отношения.
Что, я так понимаю, совсем при гуруизме не приветствуется.

----------

Евгений по (02.10.2018), Мансур (02.10.2018), Шуньяананда (03.10.2018)

----------


## Йен

> (п.с. а вайруны это кто ? типа те кого по голове бить можно и\или просто живущие вдали от европейской судебной системы и современных западных понятий ? )


Вайрун - это подросток, среди них много шалопаев, гормональный фон-то повышен. В банды сбиваются, шалят, дерутся )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Я думаю что раньше к учителям относились как к маме с папой(абсолютное доверие).В наш век потребления отношение к учителям=преподаватель


В Тхераваде наставник - это хороший друг (kalyāṇa·mitta), он обучает Дхамме, показывает путь. Вот если учителей, как родителей воспринимать, с "абсолютным доверием", то тут и будет раздолье для всяких извращенцев.

----------

Доня (02.10.2018), Евгений по (02.10.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

> В Тхераваде наставник - это хороший друг (kalyāṇa·mitta), он обучает Дхамме, показывает путь. Вот если учителей, как родителей воспринимать, с "абсолютным доверием", то тут и будет раздолье для всяких извращенцев.


Может быть по этому делят практики на короткий и длинный путь?

----------


## Йен

> Может быть по этому делят практики на короткий и длинный путь?


В Тхераваде ничего не делят ) А подходящее окружение - это залог успеха в практике. Собственно, в реале часто такое наблюдаем, например - подросток связывается с плохой компанией и его жизнь идет под откос, возможно доведут до наркомании и тюряги. Будда называл наличие хороших друзей - полной святой жизнью, поэтому надо внимательно относиться к выбору товарищей и наставников, ведь если попадется такой вот "гуру", то и ученики его начнут думать, что подобное поведение - это норма, будут так же себя вести с другими и загремят в итоге в нижние миры, вместо освобождения.

----------

Шуньяананда (02.10.2018)

----------


## Yeshe

> Ошибаться — это нормально. В том числе, ошибаться в людях. Восторгаться человеком, это нормально. Осудить неблагое поведение человека, которым восторгался, узнав о таком поведении, это нормально.


Ничего в этом нет "нормального". О какой норме вы говорите? Ошибаться - это естественно, так как ошибка - это результат неверных представлений, которые вы имели до того, как встретились с практикой. Это чисто неведение. Осудить неблагое поведение - это проявление гнева, что есть тоже форма заблуждения. Лучше занимайтесь своим делом, не поддаваясь гневу и распознавайте свое неведение и будет вам счастье. Как говорила одна дама - чтобы не разочаровываться, не надо очаровываться (что есть тоже форма проявления неведениия). 




> А вот если у кого-то нет кумиров, и он благодаря этому совершеннее тех, у кого они есть...


иметь кумира - это и есть форма очарования, то есть неведения относительно объектов и субъектов. Постигайте истину и не очаровывайтесь.

----------

Росиник (03.10.2018), Шуньяананда (03.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вайрун - это подросток, среди них много шалопаев, гормональный фон-то повышен. В банды сбиваются, шалят, дерутся )


Не, там в фильме мужчыны вроде по старше, юноши гдето 20-25лет (хотя мне тяжело по тайцам возраст определить, многие выглядят моложе чем есть).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Тхераваде наставник - это хороший друг (kalyāṇa·mitta), он обучает Дхамме, показывает путь. Вот если учителей, как родителей воспринимать, с "абсолютным доверием", то тут и будет раздолье для всяких извращенцев.


Пхра Кру ?
(иль как оно там произносится)

Вообще гуруизм, ачаризм, учителизм (иль как это не назови) - вполне нормальное явление для индо-буддийской культуры, в том числе и в буддизме разных традиций.
Будда тоже был Учителем для своих последователей живущих с ним в одном месте и времени (и были и прекрасные друзья: наставники по Виная, наставники по Дхарма, наставники по бхаванам и вообщем хорошие друзья буддисты)

И это всё и вправду важно.
И это надо знать, и подходить к этому серьёзно, начиная с выбора друзей по Дхарма, наставников, и ... Учителя.
А не закрывать на это глаза: этого нет, этого небыло и это не нужно - вот тут то и будет раздолье для "извращенцев" на неподготовленные  головы (ну и не создавать липовых имиджей, образов не соответствующих тому что есть)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как это не абсурдно звучит но наверное и ученик в некоторых моментах должен быть учителем для Учителя


В этом нет ничего абсурдного.

Короля также и свита делает.
Нет ничего самосущего.

----------


## Михаил_

Слушайте, ну возможно есть методы, в которых омрачения стимулировать можно пробовать. Как это говорят модные коучеры, #@#@#@ осознанно. 
смейтесь смейтесь.  
Что?! Нет таких методов? У вас свое мнение, а у меня свое, в соотв. топике выше

----------


## Алсу

Когда же здесь научатся Яны разделять. Какие кумиры в Ваджраяне?
В гуруйоге - это метод, кто хоть что-то понимает в этой практике, текущая личность гурочки заменяется, 
а в других практиках гуру это инициатор. Если он в линии, плевать как он себя ведет.
Кто наберется нахальства сказать, что Йдам не получен?

----------

Говинда (03.10.2018), Шуньяананда (02.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Когда же здесь научатся Яны разделять. Какие кумиры в Ваджраяне?
> В гуруйоге - это метод,_ кто хоть что-то понимает в этой практике, текущая личность гурочки заменяется_, 
> а в других практиках гуру это инициатор. Если он в линии, плевать как он себя ведет.
> _Кто наберется нахальства сказать, что Йдам не получен?_


С Вашего позволения,позвольте Вам не поверить.что вы его "получаете",или он "получился".и что "плевать"-не верю.имею  основания..после Вашего прошлого поста,что не закосил.
и тон не изменился Ваших  постов..
человек порезвился и заболел.вот и весь яб юм.

----------


## Михаил_

Друзья, вы правда не думали, что омрачения стимулируются специально. Это не просто так делается, чтобы удовольствие получить или покапризничать. По идее, все должно проходить под контролем с определенной целью.
С омрачением в латентном состоянии просто невозможно работать отсюда.

Я так понимаю, что эпопея с какашками и открытой дверью туалета - направлена на гордость. Чтобы ее выделить, распознать и поймать прицелом ума. И обойти. Иначе зачем проживать жизнь, учится, чтобы такими вещами заниматься. 

Это похоже на историю с теми, кто за айфонами стоял. Но на самом деле они их даже покупать не собирались. Мы сами себя обманули. Мы себя обманули.

----------


## Алсу

> С Вашего позволения


Станиславский - "не верю". А чего спасибо то сказал? Вам "тон" не нравиться или смысл? 
Вчитайтесь в моё сообщение. Вы не мне не верите (у меня все традиционно), вы герою темы не верите.
Найдите другого с вашим текущем представлением о текущей морали. А я этого героя знать не знаю и это не важно.
Вон Алекс говорит: сиддх нет - значить всё кончено. Контору надо закрывать.

----------

Шуньяананда (03.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Когда другие в силу зависти
Дурно со мной обращаются -
оскорбляют, клевещут и так далее -
Буду практиковать принятие поражения.
И отдавать победу им.

----------

Росиник (03.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Я так понимаю, что эпопея с какашками и открытой дверью туалета - направлена на гордость.


Мне у Гегеля такая фраза нравится:




> ...что человек делает, таков он и есть . О человеке нельзя судить только по его внутренним намерениям.
> ... Если бы бездарный живописец или плохой поэт утешались тем, что их душа преисполнена высокими идеалами, то это плохое утешение...

----------


## Алсу

Да, что там Согьял? А о самом то умнике как писали?
 А. Шопенгауэр:
Гегель, назначенный властями сверху в качестве дипломированного Великого философа, 
был глупый, скучный, противный, безграмотный шарлатан, который достиг вершин наглости 
в наскребании и преподнесении безумнейшей мистифицирующей чепухи. 
Эта чепуха была шумно объявлена бессмертной мудростью корыстными последователями и 
с готовностью принята всеми дураками, которые, таким образом, соединились в столь совершенный хор восхищения,
 который вряд ли когда-либо звучал ранее.
"нравится"....

----------


## Алсу

Фил, а зачем вообще сюда это писать, здесь ни кто это не поймет, кроме того, что Шопнгауер считал Гегеля идиотом.
Здесь основы и система из них вытекающая другая. Не европоцентрическая. 
Как же это можно не понимать?

----------


## Фил

Так не про Гегеля же, цитата хорошая.

Для информации. Один "гуру" туризма завел на яйлу Ай-Петри в Крыму группу студентов. Итог 5 трупов по моему (сейчас уточню).
"Гуру" на которого завели уголовное дело не раскаивается и считает что они сами виноваты, а он в белом пальто.

----------


## Фил

https://training-route.livejournal.com/35941.html

11 студентов, 3 трупа и 1 великовозрастный 55 летний дебил инструктор. Которого никто не оправдывает.

----------

Михаил_ (03.10.2018), Шуньяананда (03.10.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Вершины другие не Ай-Петри,  Да сейчас гуризмов полно: нью эйдж, позитив лайф, секты, соответствующие инструкторы и т.п.  Здесь нет этих разделов. Вопрос почему?

----------


## Михаил_

> Мне у Гегеля такая фраза нравится:


Нет Фил. 
Тут вообще дело в другом.

----------

Фил (03.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Станиславский - "не верю". А чего спасибо то сказал? Вам "тон" не нравиться или смысл? 
> Вчитайтесь в моё сообщение. Вы не мне не верите (у меня все традиционно), вы герою темы не верите.
> Найдите другого с вашим текущем представлением о текущей морали. А я этого героя знать не знаю и это не важно.
> Вон Алекс говорит: сиддх нет - значить всё кончено. Контору надо закрывать.


не верю что все традиционно,скорее очень лихо,круто и модерново.мне искать никого и ничего не надо-мое текущее представление аморально.герой темы попал ногами в жир.сострадаю ему и вам.ПРо сиддхи-не мое собачье дело-у кого что есть.
ПРофанация чего бы то ни было имеет структурную причину.но лить воду на мельницу этой самой профанации я б  поберегся.тиражирование сакрального-очень яркое ,красивое,прибыльное и неверное решение задачи.
  Я досканально знаю историю Биндии Дандарона,так и ему не удалось.Горе мое велико,но не в сакральном смысле.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Пхра Кру ?
> (иль как оно там произносится)
> 
> Вообще гуруизм, ачаризм, учителизм (иль как это не назови) - вполне нормальное явление _для индо-буддийской культуры, в том числе и в буддизме разных традиций_.
> Будда тоже был Учителем для своих последователей живущих с ним в одном месте и времени (и были и прекрасные друзья: наставники по Виная, наставники по Дхарма, наставники по бхаванам и вообщем хорошие друзья буддисты)
> 
> И это всё и вправду важно.
> И это надо знать, и подходить к этому серьёзно, начиная с выбора друзей по Дхарма, наставников, и ... Учителя.
> А не закрывать на это глаза: этого нет, этого небыло и это не нужно - вот тут то и будет раздолье для "извращенцев" на неподготовленные  головы (ну и не создавать липовых имиджей, образов не соответствующих тому что есть)


все -измы,дарвинизм,марксизм,ленинизм и т.д-печать доктринерства,признак доктрины.И мир велик-рациональное зерно многих идей переросло в доктрину.Так на то и щука в море,чтоб карась не дремал.а мимикрировать под доктрину-это уже профессия..вот Маяковский-ассенизатор и водовоз,революцией мобилизованный!

----------


## Алсу

Стиль пост-модерна, смешение смыслов. Для некоторых тем это вполне пригодный стиль.

----------

Шуньяананда (05.10.2018)

----------

